# Good first bike...Schwinn Le Tour Legacy??



## sigiris (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been looking for a first road bike under a grand, thoughts on this steel bike?

bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_letour_legacy_xi.htm


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The drivetrain is pretty good for the price.

I wouldn't have much confidence in the longevity of the hubs or the bottom bracket. Which is more-or-less par lately, bummer.

The tricky thing with bikes from the internet is always sizing. That's also the most important thing about a bike you're planning to ride as a sport, and if you're just riding that bike from A to B, it's too expensive.

Go to your local shop and ride a bunch of bikes. Make sure to ride at least one that's clearly too big and at least one that's clearly too small. Then I won't have to sell you on the importance of a good fit.  While the shifters and derailleurs won't be as nice on most bikes that retail locally for $800, I think the other parts will be pretty comparable and you can try different bikes and get help sizing, both of which are huge value added, IMO. Also, don't give up on local shops before you find out what they have on their floor from this year (2012 bikes are out) and even from 2010.

Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

(My) standard advice here. Considering this is your first road bike and given your price range, I suggest you visit some LBS's, discuss your intended uses, goals and fitness, get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out for test rides - out on the roads and for some duration. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling of the bikes. This, IME is the best way to determine your preferences and narrow your choices - and it isn't possible when buying online.

Just a FYI; there are a number of hidden costs associated with buying online, and generally (save for the shifters) the bikes aren't spec'd all that much better. Also, final assembly and tuning will be up to you (or you'll pay a LBS to do it). Assuming you get sizing right, tweaks to fit will also be up to you or (again) you'll pay the LBS for the service. And speaking of sizing, the Schwinn is only offered in 4 sizes, meaning there are pretty large gaps between them, so the bike will either fit you or it won't. 

The services mentioned above (and more) are included with a LBS purchase, so all things considered, it's much safer to purchase from a shop. Once fit parameters are known, _then_ buying online at some point in the future becomes a more viable option.


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a good first bike however like everyone else said, find out your size before purchasing. Only downside I see to the bike is the cranks are kind of meh for the other components.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ats920 said:


> Only downside I see to the bike is the cranks are kind of meh for the other components.


Agree, but that's true of almost any other entry level (and some not-so-entry level) bike out there. For some reason, a fancy rear derailleur sells bikes like crazy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Agree, but that's true of almost any other entry level (and some not-so-entry level) bike out there. For some reason, *a fancy rear derailleur sells bikes like crazy*.


...and in BD's case, upgraded shifters.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> (My) standard advice here. Considering this is your first road bike and given your price range, I suggest you visit some LBS's, discuss your intended uses, goals and fitness, get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out for test rides - out on the roads and for some duration. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling of the bikes. This, IME is the best way to determine your preferences and narrow your choices - and it isn't possible when buying online.
> 
> Just a FYI; there are a number of hidden costs associated with buying online, and generally (save for the shifters) the bikes aren't spec'd all that much better. Also, final assembly and tuning will be up to you (or you'll pay a LBS to do it). Assuming you get sizing right, tweaks to fit will also be up to you or (again) you'll pay the LBS for the service. And speaking of sizing, the Schwinn is only offered in 4 sizes, meaning there are pretty large gaps between them, so the bike will either fit you or it won't.
> 
> The services mentioned above (and more) are included with a LBS purchase, so all things considered, it's much safer to purchase from a shop. Once fit parameters are known, _then_ buying online at some point in the future becomes a more viable option.


Very good advice! I just bought my first real roadbike in years from LBS and love my new Specialized Secteur, I got a great deal on 2011 model. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

wim said:


> Agree, but that's true of almost any other entry level (and some not-so-entry level) bike out there. For some reason, a fancy rear derailleur sells bikes like crazy.


Ironically, I think anything from Sora up performs about the same if it's in good shape and the cable runs don't suck.

I could swear I feel a difference with fancier cassettes (at least HG vs. non-HG) and chain rings, though.


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have bought two Bikes Direct bikes. I've been quite satisfied with both, but I wouldn't recommend one for a first-time buyer.

I got back into cycling last year after several years off (I'm 29). I bought a bike from a LBS and was glad I did. I definitely wasn't ready to have to assemble and tune a Bikes Direct bike.

I say get your first one locally. You'll be more likely to get a well-fitting bike. You can always get an internet bike when you want to upgrade.


----------



## sigiris (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, and i agree about getting fitted at the LBS, and have tried some treks, with tiagra ~1100 and more expensive one's with 105, I'm "not really" concerned about bike weight as I am my weight....I've read lots of posts about BD and +/- about buying there this bike caught my eye because it's not a "BD" brand (as far as i know)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

sigiris said:


> I've been looking for a first road bike under a grand, thoughts on this steel bike?
> 
> bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_letour_legacy_xi.htm



It has a nice frame, the components are good, and the price is essentially wholesale (ie: what I pay for one). Sizing is the main concern.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sigiris said:


> Thanks for all the comments, and i agree about getting fitted at the LBS, and have tried some treks, with tiagra ~1100 and more expensive one's with 105, I'm "not really" concerned about bike weight as I am my weight....I've read lots of posts about BD and +/- about buying there this bike caught my eye because it's not a "BD" brand (as far as i know)


One option to consider is to bring the Schwinn's geometry chart with you to a reputable LBS, explain that you would like a standard fitting to determine sizing requirements, but are planning on buying the Schwinn from BD. It'll cost you about $50, but that's cheap insurance considering what guessing wrong on sizing would cost. And as I mentioned previously, the bike is only offered in 4 sizes, so this'll determine if it's even a decent option for you. 

Also, unless you're well versed in bike mechanics and fit, when buying online you still need the services of a reputable LBS for assembly, tuning, tweaks to fit, etc., so this is one way to build a relationship (of sorts) with the shop. As long as the customer is upfront about their intentions, it's not unheard of for some shops to get you sized without charge. Visiting at slower times (weekday afternoons) helps as well.  

If you do opt for this method, just make sure that you note the year, make, model and frame size of the 'test bike', so that it can be compared to the Schwinn's. The closer the numbers, the closer your fit will be to the test bike. And you can update this thread with any questions/ concern regarding those numbers and we'll advise.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

sigiris said:


> Thanks for all the comments, and i agree about getting fitted at the LBS, and have tried some treks, with tiagra ~1100 and more expensive one's with 105, I'm "not really" concerned about bike weight as I am my weight....I've read lots of posts about BD and +/- about buying there this bike caught my eye because it's not a "BD" brand (as far as i know)


My first nice bike was a Schwinn. When I think about it, I kick myself for selling it.

Schwinn is a funny company. They make mass market bicycles, and always have. They also make higher-end bikes, and usually have. There are some Schwinns that are classics for performance or advances in technology, not just for brand and model recognition. (Well, really a Schwinn - the Paramount.)

I actually wouldn't expect a current Schwinn frame to be any better or worse than a BD frame. Schwinn hasn't made its own bikes in a long time. BD has, of course, never made its own.

"My" size in the Schwinn has some pretty funky geometry. I don't know if I'd be able to fit it without a super-setback seatpost, since I already like my saddle pretty far back. Obviously this is going to be different for everybody.


----------

